# The right thing to do



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

Hi All
I had my cuboid with its turds stolen today.
I know who stole it and I know he stole it for the sake of reselling it to make some money.
I smaak to moer this bloke

What would you do?


----------



## Andre (4/6/16)

Lay a charge with the police imo.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Dubz (4/6/16)

Lay a charge as @Andre suggested. If you go and moer him you could end up in jail.


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/6/16)

Just give him a p03s clup and call him out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Effjh (4/6/16)

Moer hom!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/6/16)

Do a chuck norris on his ass!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/16)

You could lay a charge with the cops, or you could settle it the old fashioned way. (the chick way works too, take it out on his ride  )

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (4/6/16)

Is he a member of this forum? @SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/6/16)

Gear sold? Shake him up for the money. Not sold yet? Shake him up for the gear. 

Make certain of FACTS first 

Once assured you have an obligation to assert your rights to ownership in the most firm fashion you deem appropriate. This part is down to YOU. 

Cops in our country have bigger fish to fry than your mod mate. However, i also caution against a regression to violence. Violence is only for protecting life. But inaction is inacceptable also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> You could lay a charge with the cops, or you could settle it the old fashioned way. (the chick way works too, take it out on his ride  )


BOSS MODE.


----------



## DrSirus-88 (4/6/16)

Approach him like a man. Talk to him, get your shit back. If he gets loud and violent then kick his ass (In self defense).

The cops will do absolutely sweet blue bugger all.

Do all of this once you are absolutely sure that he has done it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (4/6/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> Approach him like a man. Talk to him, get your shit back. If he gets loud and violent then kick his ass (In self defense).
> 
> The cops will do absolutely sweet blue bugger all.
> 
> Do all of this once you are absolutely sure that he has done it.



Not all of us cops are the same mate. Some of us still try to do our best. Don't generalize.

@SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa , ask him to give it back. If he refuses, let me know and I'll help you with your statement and you can take the statement to the police station and open a case of theft.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## DrSirus-88 (4/6/16)

Just my general experience with them. Iv had a lot worse been done and the cops still haven't done anything.

But you right, I'm glad you take the job seriously and that guys like you still exist. Out there to do what is right. Very far and few between.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/16)

Hi @SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa 
Sorry to hear about this
Is the guy you think stole it someone you know? Or a friend perhaps?
Is it someone you know or a stranger?


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa
> Sorry to hear about this
> Is the guy you think stole it someone you know? Or a friend perhaps?
> Is it someone you know or a stranger?


Not a friend. Just met him today
Kept on making ridiculous offers for my cuboid


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Is he a member of this forum? @SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa


I dont think so @zadiac . I just met the bloke today


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Not all of us cops are the same mate. Some of us still try to do our best. Don't generalize.
> 
> @SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa , ask him to give it back. If he refuses, let me know and I'll help you with your statement and you can take the statement to the police station and open a case of theft.


I doubt I'm, gonna see this oke again. I have no details on him and just met him by chance today
But, thank you very much


----------



## GreenyZA (4/6/16)

Not someone on the forum if I may ask? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (4/6/16)

This guy's Russian father is now telling him "Son, it's not what you did, it's who you did it to. SQL is not the boogeyman. He is who you call when you want to give the boogeyman a vet klap! And you took his Cuboid!"

Actually, come to think of it, John Wick would be a cool name for a vaper.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Do a chuck norris on his ass!!!


I'm more of a Bruce Lee guy. Just watched Enter The Dragon again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Not someone on the forum if I may ask?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think so mate


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

RichJB said:


> This guy's Russian father is now telling him "Son, it's not what you did, it's who you did it to. SQL is not the boogeyman. He is who you call when you want to give the boogeyman a vet klap! And you took his Cuboid!"
> 
> Actually, come to think of it, John Wick would be a cool name for a vaper.


Thank you for this. I can't stop laughing
SQL-Wick
I can't wait to moer him with my powerful minor scale or perhaps an insert statement

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

Effjh said:


> Moer hom!


I'm having a Klipdrift now so we'll see how this ends.....


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Gear sold? Shake him up for the money. Not sold yet? Shake him up for the gear.
> 
> Make certain of FACTS first
> 
> ...


I've got the facts @Lord Vetinari


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Just give him a p03s clup and call him out


Thanks - This is lol
We have a term that we throw round at work, It's called a "PK". In my field this stands for Primary Key but amongst my team we all know it to be a P%%S Klap. Now, that's the worst kind of klap anyone can get.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bakersman (4/6/16)

I would actually just leave it, I wouldnt want something that goes in mouth back after its stolen #vuilsiekte


----------



## Christos (4/6/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Thanks - This is lol
> We have a term that we throw round at work, It's called a "PK". In my field this stands for Primary Key but amongst my team we all know it to be a P%%S Klap. Now, that's the worst kind of klap anyone can get.


Theft is unacceptable. 
I work hard for my luxuries. 
I have not taken anything for granted. 
I worked my asseblief off for my possessions. I almost killed a man trying to hijack me in my jeep. When you have 4x4 you drive over anything. 

I have driven in the depths of hell with water over my bonnet. A man with a gun is not an obstacle. 

Get your facts I order and ask @zadiac to assist. 

It's not your place to get revenge. 
The law is swift and just if proper procedures are followed and not the kak you read on the news.


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

bakersman said:


> I would actually just leave it, I wouldnt want something that goes in mouth back after its stolen #vuilsiekte


I agree
Sickening part is I bought this guy a juice, a full 30ml on my tab.
My own fault I guess, always trying to see the good in blokes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

Christos said:


> Theft is unacceptable.
> I work hard for my luxuries.
> I have not taken anything for granted.
> I worked my asseblief off for my possessions. I almost killed a man trying to hijack me in my jeep. When you have 4x4 you drive over anything.
> ...


Sounds good to do but all I have is a cell number and a photo pal
@zadiac is awesome, we all know this but we don't have much to go on here


----------



## bakersman (4/6/16)

Safe to say he used some stealth SQL injection and ran off with your mod, seems like you need instill some data sanitization when you socialize, lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

bakersman said:


> Safe to say he used some stealth SQL injection and ran off with your mod, seems like you need instill some data sanitization when you socialize, lol


This is absolutely lol. Thank you!
And I thought I was always covered with my SQL auditing.......


----------



## Effjh (4/6/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> I'm having a Klipdrift now so we'll see how this ends.....


Ahh Karate water.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (4/6/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Sounds good to do but all I have is a cell number and a photo pal
> @zadiac is awesome, we all know this but we don't have much to go on here


Should be more than enough to trace him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/6/16)

Although you got a cell number and a photo etc... There is no evidence he took it bud.

Unless you have cctv footage or actually catch the mod on him but then you would need serial numbers to prove its yours and obviously he would still have to have the mod on him.

Ita a kak one. But if you got a cell number have you tried calling him and chatting to see how he reacts chatting to you.
And maybe even mention your mod was stolen and hear what he says.


----------



## stevie g (4/6/16)

School fees. Not many people are there to lift you up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Although you got a cell number and a photo etc... There is no evidence he took it bud.
> 
> Unless you have cctv footage or actually catch the mod on him but then you would need serial numbers to prove its yours and obviously he would still have to have the mod on him.
> 
> ...


I did call him and mentioned the mod and_ "oh my god, can't believe it's gone buddy, listen - I have to go"_
Not paraphrasing, that was the literal conversation

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

Effjh said:


> Ahh Karate water.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

You know what guys....
I dont even know if this guy needed the resale money to feed his family. Maybe it was out of necessity?
Ag, it's a beautiful evening and I'm gonna enjoy it.
I just hope that whoever ends up at the receiving end of that mod has a good vape out of it because everyone deserves a good vape. 
So, no traces - no moering (unless I see him again), no stressing but just enjoying the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> You know what guys....
> I dont even know if this guy needed the resale money to feed his family. Maybe it was out of necessity?
> Ag, it's a beautiful evening and I'm gonna enjoy it.
> I just hope that whoever ends up at the receiving end of that mod has a good vape out of it because everyone deserves a good vape.
> So, no traces - no moering (unless I see him again), no stressing but just enjoying the weekend.



Don't get me wrong, I'm pissed off about it, so much so I'm practicing Autumn Leaves arpeggios in B flat, ja - I know!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BubiSparks (5/6/16)

Make him eat Yellow Snow !!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (5/6/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm pissed off about it, so much so I'm practicing Autumn Leaves arpeggios in B flat, ja - I know!



Big of you to just let it slide bud, but also wrong in a way as he now gets away with theft, but, it's your choice. I'm here with whatever help I can give you if needed.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/6/16)

show him a brick... then tell him how you're going to teach him about fractal mathematics with that brick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moonunit (5/6/16)

Can you post the photo of him, firstly someone may recognize him and be able to assist, secondly it will help all of us avoid this box in future.

What shop did you guys meet at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bakersman (5/6/16)

I hope he gets lungs full of dry hits


----------



## Spydro (5/6/16)

moonunit said:


> Can you post the photo of him, firstly someone may recognize him and be able to assist, secondly it will help all of us avoid this box in future.
> 
> What shop did you guys meet at?
> 
> ...




Very bad idea to post a picture on an open public forum of someone under these circumstances. Opens you up to serious legal consequences for accusing something that you can't prove at this point.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (5/6/16)

Hi all.
Thanks for all the advice. 
With the assistance of a friend, got my mod back. 

Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (6/6/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Hi all.
> Thanks for all the advice.
> With the assistance of a friend, got my mod back.
> 
> Thanks again



Awesome man! Glad you got it back.


----------



## moonunit (6/6/16)

That's is fantastic news that you got it back! Was it who you suspected?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (6/6/16)

moonunit said:


> That's is fantastic news that you got it back! Was it who you suspected?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep, it was. Had no doubt


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (6/6/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Yep, it was. Had no doubt


Did you atleast warn the guy to bring an umbrella, cos it surely had to rain PK's to get it back?


----------



## cam (6/6/16)

which hospital can we send the get well card to?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (6/6/16)

He became quite cooperative once I started throwing around Peaches and Herb (_my left and right arms_).

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## cam (6/6/16)

not mr cuddles and fluffy.. im dissapointed haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silent Echo (6/6/16)

Glad you got it back @SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (6/6/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Glad you got it back @SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa



Thanks man


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (6/6/16)

cam said:


> not mr cuddles and fluffy.. im dissapointed haha


Legs mate


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (6/6/16)

Extremely happy to have it back, mainly because the Griffin I bought doesn't fit on the Pico I bought.....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

